# Batam Squat just got gnarlier.



## makan kotoran (Sep 4, 2010)

For anybody who might have been planning heading to Batam in Indonesia, Things at the squat just got worse. for those of you whom don't know, Batam is a small island between Singapore and Sumatra, and on this little island there is a squat, it's made out of bamboo and sheets of asbestos, there is no running water, no electricity. And the space is occupied by about twenty crazy street punks all under the age of seventeen. these kids are so Gnarly and manage to disgust even me, it's awesome. there is one kid who is 14yrs old and has 29 facial piercings. and 13cm long fingernails. there is no toilet so they all shit in plastic bags and throw it in the alley next to the house, (Taking it to far, currently like 1m high).

2 weeks ago for some reason the pigs rocked up and the crunk as usual punks beat up the two babi-babi and stole their guns before running down the street firing the pistols in the in the air! crazy mofos. now their house might be bulldozed and they've all been arrested and any punk spotted by the cops is not going to have a nice day.

I still reccommend a visit.


----------

